# Amnesia Tinder Adventures Pt. 4



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***


A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this

*


Spoiler



I am 32 years old that spent his teens with a very GL brother, witnessing first hand how effortless getting girls was for him. I got 2 rhinos and lower lid retraction surgery at 20 years old along with additional looksmaxxes including: chin fillers for chin width , wearing 4 inch lifts (making me 6'1'' after) wearing blue contacts, tanning beds, lifting weights and getting to low bodyfat, dyying eyebrows dark brown, latisse for eyelashes, medium length hairstyle, over 100 lays lifetime since looksmaxxing









*This episodes poll is "Have u gotten laid off a dating app in the last 30 days?"




20 year old 5'1'' *







*Matched on Tinder been chatting a few days over text before today where we met up, she came over to my place*























*LMFAO She is getting creepy killer vibes from me......... but nothing a chiseled jawline can't make her look past @Enigmatic93 





Date Summary*

She drove half an hour over to my apt. She is wearing black leggings, a low cut shirt showing her cleavage but with like a long sleeve shawl over it. We sit out on my couch in my front room, G eazy playlist playing from my computer speakers in the bedroom. We start talking about general life stuff, family, tv shows. She plays soccer in college, mentions how her team likes to go out and drink a lot yet she never has been drunk and ends up being the "parent" of the group and DD a lot. She grew up in a christian household, strong relationship with her father. But her parents aren't together she has a step mom ,but gets along great with her too. 3 little brothers.

We start talking about past relationships. She said she had 2 LTRs, she lost her virginity at 17 to her BF, claims the relationship was "toxic." (as always isn't it) She mentions some drama she had with a guy she knows. He is a 6'7'' basketball player at her college and he first tried to hit on her and she was into him, but when he hit on her HE had a GF and she was totally turned off by the fact that he said "well I can keep a secret if u can." Since then the basketball guy broke up with his gf and re tried to get with my Tinder Date and she knew he liked her and to make him jealous she created a Tinder so that he would see her on it and he'd get mad. But then she said they matched anyway on Tinder (wtf then that defeats the whole purpose dumb idiot.) She literally said that she was tempted to get with him because of his height, it made him really hot. But she told me she never ended up hooking up with him, and has no interest to (yeah right)

At this point I ask her if she wants a drink, she says no and looks at her phone. The mood at this point she is sitting far back on the couch on the opposite side as me, and she has not said any compliments to me or overt signs that she's into me, I actually cannot tell at this point if she is into me or what. In fact she is hardly laughing at any of my jokes, or at least only a little. She is perfectly pleasant but something is telling me she might just be running out the clock and will make an excuse to leave.

We continue talking about highschool experiences and she brings up that she didnt even kiss a guy till 17 and shes been a good girl most her life cause of her upbringing, but that she doesnt feel like she missed out on much. She didnt drink in high school or party much.She tells some story about petty drama between her circle of female friends. To sum the story up one girl had a chance with a guy and she rejected this particular guy so the other female friend took an interest in him. As soon as the friend saw her friend liked him she started to want him now. In other words women want men that other women want. _Preselection theory._

I notice she has a tat on her wrist and ask her about it. She for the first time sits up and scoots towards me on the couch, and I scoot up too so that we are sitting cross legged facing each other and our knees are almost touching. This is the closest sitting we've been all night. She shows me the tat and I touch her arm while shes showing me. I also ask her about the pink streaks in her hair and run my hands through her hair while asking (not in a creepy way but playful way mind u.) At this point shes smiling and laughing more and I am starting to feel like she IS into me. I joke with her about how female hair dressers always cut wayy more than they say they will and she laughs and agrees.

I ask her to show me just how long her hair really is and she sits up to show how far down it goes down her back. I make a comment about how she looks short and she laughs and says "yeah I'm only 5'1'', how tall are you?" I respond 6'1'' and tell her to standup. I feel so fucking good wearing my 4 inch lifts in situations like this. I stand up and she stands up and laughs and says "wow yeaaa u are tall." she kinda looks up at me and smiles and looks back down. I look down at her and put my finger under her chin and pull her face back up to look at me and I lean in to kiss. We makeout for like 45 seconds and I am grabbing her ass and she puts her arms around me.

At this point we both end the kiss and smile at each other, however I STILL DON'T know if she actually was into me ,she wasn't very passionate in the kiss or with her hands, they were just parked on my lower back, not moving. She mighta felt like she HAD to kiss me since I initiated and she still will make an excuse at any second to leave. Thinking she might leave at this point I go for it and say, "hey wanna watch a movie?" and gesture to my bedroom. To my surprise she says yea sure.

We go into the bedroom and I turn on a movie and go to piss in my bathroom. When I return I see her sitting at the foot of my bed cross legged. I am face palming thinking "shit, she is very uncomfortable not wanting to lay down." I get on the bed and lay down on my back like a typical sleeping/watching tv position. We are still talking about whatever, and eventually she comes up to lay next to me. At this point she is laying pretty close to me, our legs are touching as we're laying there facing each other still laughing and making small talk about whatever. I make a joke about how bad we are at watching the movie and she laughs too while looking at me, and I say "o well i like distractions better" and I lean in and kiss her.

We are now full making out. My hands are fully on her ass while I'm making out with her, eventually claiming up into missionary position. All our clothes are still on but I am now hard af and I'm dry humping her with my cock sliding over her pants where her clit is. She starts moaning hard. I keep doing that while also fondling her boobs over her bra and kissing her neck. She is going wild, making moans and squirming. I pause take my shirt off. She lets out a "OMG" while putting her hand on my chest and running it down my abs (I have a good 4 pack with a little flab on my bottom 2.) She is looking at me with a glow on her face. I keep kissing and rubbing my cock up and down her clit over her pants. I whisper in her ear how hard she is making me and she responds with "u are making me so wet" and I grab her hand and put it down my pants but over my underwear on my cock. She moans when she grips it.

I pause again and take off my pants, leaving my cock poking thru my underwear and I see her staring at it. At this point I also tell her to sit up and I take her shirt and bra off. I am telling her she looks really sexy and has nice tits (they were ok in reality, probably B cups but her body was nice, not GREAT but nice.) I now only have my boxer/briefs on and she has her leggings on but is topless. I start kissing her up from her belly button to her tits and lick and suck her tits while in my other hand I have my cock in my hand and am rubbing it over her pants on her clit. She is going crazy squirming around and saying "OMG, OMG" She is now on her own free will touching my cock and rubbing it.

At this point I'm going for it so I start to try to take her pants off and she pulls my hands back and says no. I smirk and say it's ok relax and try again but she says "no no I'm not that easy." I just smile and go back to sucking her boobs and kissing her from the breast down to her belly button and start to go lower, and pull just the waist band part of the pants up to kiss just under them closer to her pussy. She is obviously enjoying it all and doesnt stop me from doing that. I figure I will try again. Again I sit up and try to take her pants off and she tells me "no, Amnesia, I'm not going to." I respond by slowly kissing her and sucking her nipples and kiss up towards her neck and ear and whisper "u know u would love to feel my hard cock inside u." She moans and breathes HARD from me just saying that.

So now I sit up the 3rd time and try to take her pants off and she says "no I can't, this is embarressing... I'm on my period." I smile and tell her " a little blood doesn't bother me." She laughs. I then start kissing her boobs down to her waist band again and this time I start to pull the waistband up again and am kissing her under her pants at the waist area. She loves it. I then move down OVER the pants but to where her clit is and am now licking her from over the pants on her clit. This drives her wild. She is going nuts with me basically eating her out with her pants on. Honestly I can't even describe the taste, it wasn't good at all, but not in a bad pussy way (ive tasted bad pussy) it was as if she played soccer or something in them and it tasted like a grass stain or dirt. Whatever I didn't give a fuck, shes getting so turned on I can feel her pussy moistness thru the leggings.

At this point not I move my tongue up from licking over her clit to now lifting the waist band again of her pants and start licking down towards her pussy till I am licking her bare pussy while holding up her waistband of her pants. She isnt stopping me at all but just going crazy. I am slowly but steadily licking her clit (at least as much as I can, this is a difficult position since her pants are still on and leggings are tight.)

At this point I start pulling her pants off again and she doesn't resist. I get her naked and I pull off my own underwear and expose my viagra and cialis fueled hard 7.25 inch cock in its glory, she grabs it and squeezes. I tell her to lay back down and I go back to eating her out now that shes naked it's normal. She does have a tampon in but I just am licking her clit until she cums, which didnt take that long. I tell her im going to pull out the tampon and I do and throw it in the garbage and start fucking her.

We fuck on and off for the next 1.5 hours or so. I ask if she is on birth control and she says no. She never once protested when I was about to fuck her without a condom. She is telling me how unbelievable it feels and shes never shook so much before from sex. She LOVES when I go as deep as possible ( i mention this cause some women it hurts when I go as far as I can, but she LOVED it) As usual she enjoyed getting her hair grabbed, spanked, choked. The only mirror I have in my room is on my sliding closet door. I doggy style her and am facing the mirror watching myself doggy her and strike the Patrick Bateman pose. flex my bicep and run my hands thru my hair. I did it for the reps since she thought I was a serial killer anyway over text before we met.

Now at this point though my cock is actually getting a bit soft. I am fatigued from lack of sleep over the last week and cause this is now the 4th girl in 6days I have fucked while abusing cialis and viagra. I havent cum yet but tell her I need a break. We go back to cuddling and talking and I tell her my fake male stripper story about how I used to be a male stripper in Vegas. She laughs and she tells me that she is so shocked I am real, that I look like a model and is surprised I am not one or never did but that being a male stripper makes sense. She tells me she doesn't know why I find her attractive and that I am so much better looking than she is. She says my first Tinder profile picture looks unreal (its the one posted on here with me in the car with a hat and hoodie on.) For the next few minutes she basically flatters me, tells me how GL I am, I look like a human ken doll. While doing this she mentions how beautiful my eyes are ( I am wearing my blue contacts.) She tells me that if I match with any of her friends on Tinder to please not fuck them, and laughs.

I tell her my looks are nothing and that my brother is better looking, at least growing up. She doesnt believe me and wants to see a pic of him. I tell her how he walked into Hollister Clothing and was given a modeling job on the spot. (Me always bringing up my brother is really autistic, I dunno why I feel the need to keep doing it.) We ask each other some questions. She asks how many LTRs I had, she asks MY body count first and I tell her "35" even tho its over 100. She replies that she wants me to guess hers. I say 12, she says less, and I guess 8, and she says I am the 5th guy. She said shes never fucked a guy before on the first date and that not even on the 2nd or 3rd date, that shes only ever fucked guys shes known for a while before. I chuckle and tell her she put up a nice try saying no. She laughs and says "i really didnt think we ewre gunna have sex at all, I didnt even shave my pussy cause I told myself I wasnt gunna fuck him. But once u took ur shirt off it was too hard, you do everything so well, clearly u are more experienced than me but I love that."

I bring up that 6'7'' basketball player again and ask her if his height is attractive to women and she replies "of course." She makes a comment about if a guy is THAT tall that its hard for them to be unattractive no matter their face. She even said he sucked at basketball but girls still crushed on him cause of his height. I ask her if she has a type of guy. She replies with that height meme "when his height starts with a 6" (over for sub 6' cels) (EVEN THO REMEMBER SHES 5'1'' HERSELF.)

She tells me I will probably ghost her after this but hopes it's not a one time thing. I tell her naww, I won't ghost. (I prob will keep her on rotation) We start kissing again and I want to cum since I didnt from the first round so we fuck again and I cum on her chest. We cuddle and talk again for a bit .She compliments my body and looks and face again while running her hands through my hair. She makes a comment that when I went to the bathroom right as I was starting the movie she texted her friend "OMG he IS real!"

I ask her about Tinder and the guys on it. She says guys who take a pic with their dog as a first pic on TInder are losers. She says guys lie about their height a lot. She says when its a group pic its never the hot or tall one in the pic. She says shes been on Tinder for over 3 months but I am only the 3rd guy she met off it and she says she didnt fuck the other 2 guys before me. She says I could be big on TikTok if I had it doing dancing since she thinks I am a former stripper. She actually said she LIKED that I didnt ask for snap over Tinder but for her number since a lot of guys just want nudes when they ask for snap. She said she was excited to come over but expected a guy not as GL as his pics but she said I look like them.

She leaves maybe 10 minutes later, we make out one last time and she again says that she hopes I won't ghost her. She has to be home cause she told her parents she was just at a friends house. By the end of the sex session we both had blood all over our genitals and on my bed sheets cause her period.




*Redpills / Important Notes*

-20 year old Tinder girl claims I'm the 5th body count ( I actually believe this since I told her my high number first making her prob comfortable saying a high number yet she didn't but it's me, Amnesia, of course I know women can lie at any time so grain of salt.)
- She said that the 6'7'' guy was hot just cause his height, even with an average face if ur that tall u will do well with girls
- Rarely meets with guys on Tinder, gets bored of the app and deletes it occasionally
- Preselection theory is confirmed. Women will pursue a man who is taken or when their friends start to like him
- She really did seem turned on by my BODY a lot when I took my shirt off she really liked what she saw.
- She said one of her friends/ soccer teammate approaches a lot of guys often, she confirmed women approach
- She mentions that she really liked the scruff look in the pics rather than how I was on the date (I was clean shaven on this date. So far all 4 girls in the last week I have banged say they have a preference for scruff)
- She said the oldest guy she has had sex with was 4 year difference than her (this excludes me, she thought i am 24)
- She said that she has friends who will hook up with guys JUST to make other guys jealous, for no reason else.
- She said I must get a lot of girls cause I have "good game" LOL @ equating good looks with good game
- Eye color pill, she literally stopped me mid speech to tell me how "beautiful" my eyes are (frauding with blue)
- Girls know what reverse searching images are
- She mentions she found this website and should be flattered my pics were posted on it with users wanting to look like me


*- Just as a personal note I am very fatigued since I started this experiment. 4 girls in 6 days, constant messaging girls on all the dating apps I have trying to get ONE per day, girls are so flakey and will make plans and then leave u on read that day ur suppose to meet up. It's almost a full time job trying to set up these dates.



Look for my posts itt for additions I remember*


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 24, 2020)

first..
Also dnrd cuz too long.. just gonna assume its the usual autistic bs










Spoiler


----------



## eyearea (Sep 24, 2020)

*Do you remember all of your lays tbh ?*


----------



## Deleted member 5891 (Sep 24, 2020)

>


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

NarcyChadlite said:


> first..
> 
> Also dnrd cuz too long.. just gonna assume its the usual autistic bs




I went VERY detailed in the sex part. Yeah its prob too long oh well




eyearea said:


> *Do you remember all of your lays tbh ?*



course not


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

*SUBHUMAN LOOKING GIRL LOL
CMON FAG WTF R U DOIN*


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I got 2 rhinos and lower lid retraction surgery at 20 years


Thought you started looksmaxxing at 30? Didnt you say you started seriously slaying after 30?


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 24, 2020)

When will netflix adapt all this good stories so I can know what happens on them?


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Sep 24, 2020)

Didnt read tbh i dont want to rope today


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

tapout said:


> Thought you started looksmaxxing at 30? Didnt you say you started seriously slaying after 30?


No my surgeries were at 20. And I rotted for a decade after them with video games. I didnt try until I was 30 to get laid


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 24, 2020)

your making me want to go er


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> No my surgeries were at 20. And I rotted for a decade after them with video games. I didnt try until I was 30 to get laid


Mirin honesty
I respect you more and more lately with these threads


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Terminator2009 (Sep 24, 2020)

i got hard reading this brb fapping


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *SUBHUMAN LOOKING GIRL LOL
> CMON FAG WTF R U DOIN*





kms_currycell said:


> View attachment 690128




There are better pics of her but at this point I am picking a pic where u can hardly see her for doxxing reasons. I just wanted to give u guys SOME sort of image of this girl while reading the story


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> There are better pics of her but at this point I am picking a pic where u can hardly see her for doxxing reasons. I just wanted to give u guys SOME sort of image of this girl while reading the story


she looks like a stacy tbh


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

How much time do you spend on these


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 24, 2020)

didnt read all of that but good thread


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 24, 2020)

can’t accept heightpill this 5’1 girl only wants 6’0
men😂

@Amnesia how the fuck do you get away with wearing 4 inch lifts


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

*wtf
she found you on looksmax? LOLL*


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

_*"G eazy playlist"*



nigga its 2020 



_


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> _*"G eazy playlist"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats an NT playlist?


----------



## lordgandy2000 (Sep 24, 2020)

As a KHHV who's only watched porn his entire life, I used to think sex was a meme that only happened in porn studios. The fact that ppl like u actually have sex is honestly a huge shock to me


----------



## Patriot (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> *A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this*



Did you neckmaxxed?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *wtf
> she found you on looksmax? LOLL*



Yeah this is why this will probably be my last Tinder Adventure thread


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

Patriot said:


> Did you neckmaxxed?


Yes I work out neck a lot


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 24, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> can’t accept heightpill this 5’1 girl only wants 6’0
> men😂
> 
> @Amnesia how the fuck do you get away with wearing 4 inch lifts


He is probably 5'10 with the lifts but claims 6


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah this is why this will probably be my last Tinder Adventure thread


damn they good bro dont stop ngl


----------



## Deleted member 5875 (Sep 24, 2020)

6.7 basketball player with a 5.1 girl


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Sep 24, 2020)

Those threads are very insightful tbh. It's also brutal that at just 5'1 she still wants 6ft plus dudes.


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 24, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> He is probably 5'10 with the lifts but claims 6


he is 5’9 something without and with frauds 6’1

i honestly don’t know how he gets away with that even with shoes and 1 inch i feel way taller and can notice a big difference when taking them off


----------



## Coping_nope (Sep 24, 2020)

Utter disgusting retard foid. Damn bitch can't even wrap around the fact and look into the details even after finding the site. It's over for this sub midget with fetish of being kidnapped. Fuck u midget, if u ever see ur self posted here.


----------



## NarcyChadlite (Sep 24, 2020)

*Shes reading and sending her friends all your Part 1-4 rn mate.. 
PS how DARE she call this website wierd, that BITCH!!!*


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> whats an NT playlist?


depends on the girls bro
im repping popsmoke and shit but that would just scare them away lol
for girls you cant go wrong w
drake weekend and postmalone normie type shit
@PYT thoughts?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 24, 2020)

Lifefuel cause "only" 5 guys


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

*you got massive PTSD from your brother btw *


----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Sep 24, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> he is 5’9 something without and with frauds 6’1
> 
> i honestly don’t know how he gets away with that even with shoes and 1 inch i feel way taller and can notice a big difference when taking them off



I think it's just the circumstances overriding her shallowness without her even realizing.

For a 5'1 girl, 5'9 is objectively tall, and once her focus was brought from height to face/body, it was hard for her to register that Amnesia lost a few inches in height lol.

She's technically so short that 5'9 and 6'1 both look tall to her.


----------



## Serial Coomer (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> No my surgeries were at 20. And I rotted for a decade after them with video games. I didnt try until I was 30 to get laid


When did u lose virginity?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

Serial Coomer said:


> When did u lose virginity?



15 years old Gf for 2 years in HS, was my only lay when I was under 18 yrs old


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 24, 2020)

Good story, very fascinating. I also mirin your lower third, what did you do to get such a killer lower third? Would make my day if you respond forum chad


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 24, 2020)

Ioan said:


> Cc
> 
> 
> I think it's just the circumstances overriding her shallowness without her even realizing.
> ...


4 inches is so much difference though. 1, maybe 2 is doable but 4?? she has to notice unless he keeps his shoes on

do you do that amnesia


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 24, 2020)

What's your *real* exact height?
I'm talking barefoot, non-frauded rounded to the nearest centimeter/half-inch.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> 4 inches is so much difference though. 1, maybe 2 is doable but 4?? she has to notice unless he keeps his shoes on
> 
> do you do that amnesia




Of course I keep my shoes on at all times, and have elevator slippers too. Only take em off when on the bed




MiroslavBulldosex said:


> What's your *real* exact height?
> I'm talking barefoot, non-frauded rounded to the nearest centimeter/half-inch.


 morning height 5'9'' and a half


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> 4 inches is so much difference though. 1, maybe 2 is doable but 4?? she has to notice unless he keeps his shoes on
> 
> do you do that amnesia


*he fucks with a timberland on LOL*


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 24, 2020)

tbh I get hard when the sex part comes, so fucking cucked jfl

also need to stop reading these threads so my cortisol production doesn't go into overdrive because of these heightpills ffs


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Of course I keep my shoes on at all times, and have elevator slippers too. Only take em off when on the bed
> 
> 
> 
> morning height 5'9'' and a half


How the fuck do you fraud 4 inches in slippers, let alone shoes?


----------



## PYT (Sep 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> depends on the girls bro
> im repping popsmoke and shit but that would just scare them away lol
> for girls you cant go wrong w
> drake weekend and postmalone normie type shit
> @PYT thoughts?


BRo i got some BADDIES IN MY CLASS


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

PYT said:


> BRo i got some BADDIES IN MY CLASS


send pic on pm


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Sep 24, 2020)

Ocelot said:


> How the fuck do you fraud 4 inches in slippers, let alone shoes?


Yeah I honestly don't get it.
Where I live you could get called out for frauding 2cm (not even a full inch).


----------



## Mouthbreath (Sep 24, 2020)

your brother is a model... so you clearly had a good foundation too before looksmaxing.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Sep 24, 2020)

My cortisol spiked through the roof ngl while reading this, also major patrick bateman vibes from this thread jfl.
Also swallowed the blackpill even more, brutal height pill btw too. Mirin the lift frauding bro


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Of course I keep my shoes on at all times, and have elevator slippers too. Only take em off when on the bed
> 
> 
> 
> morning height 5'9'' and a half


mind linking me where you get these “elevator slippers” that add 4 inch


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 24, 2020)

> - She mentions she found this website and should be flattered my pics were posted on it with users wanting to look like me


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> mind linking me where you get these “elevator slippers” that add 4 inch



I basically bought male uggs and have tons of height insoles stuffed into them. Since the slippers cover all the way up my ankle u dont see how jacked up off the ground my foot rlly is


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 24, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> View attachment 690157


Wait till my future gf finds out the shit ive done here gg


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I basically bought male uggs and have tons of height insoles stuffed into them. Since the slippers cover all the way up my ankle u dont see how jacked up off the ground my foot rlly is


mirin dedication  

what happens when you go on dates without these lifts, you ever fail to slay? is there a big difference in body language


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 24, 2020)

manlet copers on suicidewatch


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Sep 24, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> My cortisol spiked through the roof ngl while reading this, also major patrick bateman vibes from this thread jfl.
> Also swallowed the blackpill even more, brutal height pill btw too. Mirin the lift frauding bro


The blackpill information in the post was pretty useful tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Sep 24, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Wait till my future gf finds out the shit ive done here gg


Future wife? its over for you boyo


----------



## tincelw (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia u are a fucking celebrity


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Sep 24, 2020)

Concentrated high octane suifuel but I read the whole thing, if you are sub 6PSL you will NEVER have this

but good post as always thanks for taking the time to type up your experiences they are are always interesting


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> manlet copers on suicidewatch



TBH even I was shocked at this height pill she dropped. I wish I knew what his FACE looked like, but that woulda been really gay to ask her to show me. But the way she was talking about him after mentioning his height was like a giddy little girl




SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> Concentrated high octane suifuel but I read the whole thing, if you are sub 6PSL you will NEVER have this
> 
> *but good post as always thanks for taking the time to type up your experiences they are are always interesting*



Thank you, I'm glad to know that, it motivates me to keep writing these, these threads take a long time to put together and it's always when I'm exhausted right after the hang out so the memories are fresh in my head. I rlly just want to crash and go to sleep but I write these for you guys


----------



## lutte (Sep 24, 2020)

*a little blood doesn't bother me, hehe*


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> TBH even I was shocked at this height pill she dropped. I wish I knew what his FACE looked like, but that woulda been really gay to ask her to show me. But the way she was talking about him after mentioning his height was like a giddy little girl


btw what do you use to get 4 inch lifts? id love to get to 6'7


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> btw what do you use to get 4 inch lifts? id love to get to 6'7











CALDEN - T5102 - 4 Inches Taller (Grey)


CALDEN - T5102 - 4 Inches Taller (Grey) men dress or casual style suede leather elevator shoes




www.tallmenshoes.com


----------



## PYT (Sep 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> depends on the girls bro
> im repping popsmoke and shit but that would just scare them away lol
> for girls you cant go wrong w
> drake weekend and postmalone normie type shit
> @PYT thoughts?


To be honest it doesn't really matter.




3 different genres to appeal to them the most i guess


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Lifefuel cause "only" 5 guys


It's brutal that in 2020 this is GOOD. Im not even kidding when she said that I actually considered maybe LTRing her since it's so low and she was really cool and she worships me


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

PYT said:


> To be honest it doesn't really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*i would go er on a foid if i listened to popsmoke probably slit her throat ngl *


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***
> 
> 
> A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this
> ...


Too many blackpills dropped in this thread and jfl at her finding this site yet still fucking you anyways.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> Too many blackpills dropped in this thread and* jfl at her finding this site yet still fucking you anyways.*



She said it actually made me MORE attractive knowing there are ppl out there who want to get surgeries to look like me. She said this at the END of the date when she was getting in her car, was one of the lasts things she said


*BEING A PSL CELEBRITY HAS ITS PERKS. OVER IF U DONT HAVE a 3:1 POST TO REP RATIO, ONCE U ACHIEVE THAT TINDER HOES SLIDE INTO UR DMs ALL DAY*


----------



## PYT (Sep 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> *i would go er on a foid if i listened to popsmoke probably slit her throat ngl *


Would give you bad boy appeal I guess. If I was a girl and Amnesia started blasting Pop Smoke I'd be dripping😩💦


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

@PYT 
he should rep this masterpiece
instant pussy wetter ngl


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

PYT said:


> Would give you bad boy appeal I guess. If I was a girl and Amnesia started blasting Pop Smoke I'd be dripping😩💦


im dripping to pop anyways ngl


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Sep 24, 2020)

tales from the champions league


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

@PYT @goat2x

Hey guy could one of u make a thread for NT playlist, or good songs/artists to play with girls over. I would genuinely play these songs next time a girl is over and let u know what she says about the music. Im so old and out of touch with what early 20's or teens are listening to nowadays

make sure to tag me so i see the thread

thanks


----------



## PYT (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> @PYT @goat2x
> 
> Hey guy could one of u make a thread for NT playlist, or good songs/artists to play with girls over. I would genuinely play these songs next time a girl is over and let u know what she says about the music. Im so old and out of touch with what early 20's or teens are listening to nowadays
> 
> ...


If I got nothing else to do I gotchu


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

PYT said:


> If I got nothing else to do I gotchu




even if its just a link to a premade long playlist or something. Anything I could play for an hour or so in the background during a date


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

PYT said:


> If I got nothing else to do I gotchu


pm me for the project bro lol


----------



## wristcel (Sep 24, 2020)

start banging some celebs or something dude. Would be funny. Just hit them up on insta


----------



## Over (Sep 24, 2020)

Tales


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

wristcel said:


> start banging some celebs or something dude. Would be funny. Just hit them up on insta



*Stay tuned... if one of my future dates happens. Over 350K IG followers and plenty of comments and likes per post so it's not botted followers*


----------



## flamboyant (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***
> 
> 
> A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this
> ...


BROOOO even if i never had problems with average girls i can only dream fucking girls like this so easy as you ...good job mate


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

flamboyant said:


> BROOOO even if i never had problems with average girls i can only dream fucking girls like this so easy as you ...good job mate


well she DID put up some resistance


----------



## wristcel (Sep 24, 2020)

lmao. just noticed the poll quetsion: ''
* Have u had sex with a girl u met off a dating app in the last 30 days?*

haha. you know what site you're on right?

But no. I tend to only get 1 or 2 matches per year, and none willing to meet up unfortunately.
I slay vicariously through you instead, chad


----------



## flamboyant (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> well she DID put up some resistance


yeah even with your looks .....crazy shit.....have u had girls that went directly to sex without to much bs talk?


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Sep 24, 2020)

Has she sent you a message since you hooked up?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

*All kidding aside tho, if she had hard rejected me (like hit my hands away forcefully or yelled NO STOP) when I tried to take her pants off I would have stopped of course. 

Can't fuck around at that point, stay safe bros*


----------



## Deleted member 7560 (Sep 24, 2020)

Good thread.

I vicariously LARP as chad through these stories


----------



## Hozay (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> @PYT @goat2x
> 
> Hey guy could one of u make a thread for NT playlist, or good songs/artists to play with girls over. I would genuinely play these songs next time a girl is over and let u know what she says about the music. Im so old and out of touch with what early 20's or teens are listening to nowadays
> 
> ...


Nigga get a girlfriend already you old fart


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Nigga get a girlfriend already you old fart


I have one, I slay on the side


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I have one, I slay on the side


do you h8 her?


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 24, 2020)

you are a myth


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 24, 2020)

- Eye color pill, she literally stopped me mid speech to tell me how "beautiful" my eyes are (frauding with blue)

so it works lol


do you use solotica?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> do you h8 her?


Yes and myself. BUT I have a Madonna whore complex. Sex with my gf is boring cause I don't want to damage her sexuality. She's only been with one guy before me. I see her not as some thing to fuck rough and degrade the way I am with these tinder whores. These tinder sluts get me hard in a way my gf can't cause I get sexually turned on by girls I don't respect


----------



## MrGlutton (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She said it actually made me MORE attractive knowing there are ppl out there who want to get surgeries to look like me. She said this at the END of the date when she was getting in her car, was one of the lasts things she said
> 
> 
> *BEING A PSL CELEBRITY HAS ITS PERKS. OVER IF U DONT HAVE a 3:1 POST TO REP RATIO, ONCE U ACHIEVE THAT TINDER HOES SLIDE INTO UR DMs ALL DAY*


"psl celebrity" lmao


----------



## HeavenAdmιn (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I basically bought male uggs and have tons of height insoles stuffed into them. Since the slippers cover all the way up my ankle u dont see how jacked up off the ground my foot rlly is


you are telling me you are having sex with these on ???? JFL


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yes and myself. BUT I have a Madonna whore complex. Sex with my gf is boring cause I don't want to damage her sexuality. She's only been with one guy before me. I see her not as some thing to fuck rough and degrade the way I am with these tinder whores. These tinder sluts get me hard in a way my gf can't cause I get sexually turned on by girls I don't respect


Do u get turned on by whored bro?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

goat2x said:


> Do u get turned on by whored bro?


Yes and I get turned on by the thought of girls im having sex with also get railed by lots of other men

I'm just being honest, it is what it is. Porn fucked me up


----------



## goat2x (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yes and I get turned on by the thought of girls im having sex with also get railed by lots of other men
> 
> I'm just being honest, it is what it is. Porn fucked me up


Damn
I love being whores degraded but i dontike it when they have a lot of bodycount brah


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Sep 24, 2020)

This seems like extra confirmation that body matters, obviously amnesia is chad so I wonder how she would of reacted if U were skinny


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 24, 2020)

Yo how the fuck do u get away with wearing lifts and then having sex, i wear lifts just like u but wouldnt they notice in bed


Amnesia said:


> Yes and I get turned on by the thought of girls im having sex with also get railed by lots of other men
> 
> I'm just being honest, it is what it is. Porn fucked me up


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Yo how the fuck do u get away with wearing lifts and then having sex, i wear lifts just like u but wouldnt they notice in bed


How would u notice a 3 inch difference in someones height when ur laying down having sex? Are u guys retarded. Especially when at that point she is so distracted by how good ur cock feels shes not gnna notice ur legs looking a few inches shorter WHILE LAYING DOWN


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

moggedbyevery1 said:


> This seems like extra confirmation that body matters, obviously amnesia is chad so I wonder how she would of reacted if U were skinny



recent part body pic, probably 18 percent BF all natty my whole life


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 24, 2020)

I'll save this for my late night before bed read


----------



## wristcel (Sep 24, 2020)

even though it's like putting lipstick on a pig as i'm not handsome, this makes me wanna fraud harder with a hairpiece and colored contacts and stuff.
Maybe fake neck tats and shit too lol


----------



## Deleted member 7521 (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> recent part body pic, probably 18 percent BF all natty my whole life
> 
> View attachment 690281



Calvin Klein model maxxed


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

*
It should be noted she didnt mind my high body count or thinking I was a stripper. She genuinely was turned on and interested when I said I was a stripper and that even I was in a 4sum. She praised how experienced I was

This just shows the difference in male/female standards, its HIGH VALUE for men to have a large body count and be percieved as getting laid a lot or at least desired by many women*


----------



## wristcel (Sep 24, 2020)

how do your date conversations go? You must be more NT than you let on? (I know people who always go on dates and go home empty handed, presumably from being too aspie, although maybe your just so so so so handsome to them that they allow your aspiness/inability to hold a convo etc?)
I've only ever slayed from cold approach on drunk teenagers (getting them high and drunk so that they let me bang them basically and it takes me hundreds of approaches for 1 lay) so have never had a date and don't think i'd know what to say lol


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 24, 2020)

Yea ur right , ur smart and low inhib most guys on here think too much, my own family mocks me wearing lifts and they tell me everyone knows i wear lifts but i have wore them to uni for 1 year and no one has noticed


Amnesia said:


> How would u notice a 3 inch difference in someones height when ur laying down having sex? Are u guys retarded. Especially when at that point she is so distracted by how good ur cock feels shes not gnna notice ur legs looking a few inches shorter WHILE LAYING DOWN


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Sep 24, 2020)

Nigga im seriously considering frauding my eye color but havent seem a contact that can make me feel safe about not getting called out. Im mirin your gigamogger low inhibition, wish I was like that.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> recent part body pic, probably 18 percent BF all natty my whole life
> 
> View attachment 690281


Ur cheekbones are insane and ur pheno is spot on , lucky u dont need any surgeries other than leg lenghtening but thats uneccesary unless u wanna be 6 ft 5 wlifts


----------



## wristcel (Sep 24, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Ur cheekbones are insane and ur pheno is spot on , lucky u dont need any surgeries other than leg lenghtening but thats uneccesary unless u wanna be 6 ft 5 wlifts


he must be the happiest mofo in the world lol
Imagine being able to spot some 10/10 jailbait in the street and kowing you can fuck her within the hour!


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 24, 2020)

wristcel said:


> he must be the happiest mofo in the world lol
> Imagine being able to spot some 10/10 jailbait in the street and kowing you can fuck her within the hour!


Imagine the dopamine rush knowing ur desired by woman just for ur looks


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

wristcel said:


> he must be the happiest mofo in the world lol
> Imagine being able to spot some 10/10 jailbait in the street and kowing you can fuck her within the hour!



Video games, junk food, and porn over the last 6 days would have been way more fun than exhausting myself by fucking all these women and going trough these dates. 

The validation I have received though in the last 6 days has been an unreal high. Both from this forum members and the women complimenting me in person


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 24, 2020)

wristcel said:


> even though it's like putting lipstick on a pig as i'm not handsome, this makes me wanna fraud harder with a hairpiece and colored contacts and stuff.
> Maybe fake neck tats and shit too lol


Fraud fraud fraud bro and dont regret it i fraud a lot my self and if u dont believe me look at amnesia he wears 4 inch lifts, i also wanted a hairsystem but for now gonna cope with dutasteride


----------



## wristcel (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> The validation I have received though in the last 6 days has been an unreal high. Both from this forum members and the women complimenting me in person



exactly.
The rest of us are all praying for death so that maybe we can experience it in our next life!!


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 24, 2020)

I would never be able to feel that feeling but i can understand where ur coming from, at some point ur going to get desensitized and the rush is over and not to mention the exhaustion , its almost like a fking job at this point!


Amnesia said:


> Video games, junk food, and porn over the last 6 days would have been way more fun than exhausting myself by fucking all these women and going trough these dates.
> 
> The validation I have received though in the last 6 days has been an unreal high. Both from this forum members and the women complimenting me in person


----------



## 0Ace0 (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***
> 
> 
> A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this
> ...


1. Don't be banging girls on their period you nasty ass mf

2. Do one or two more, but this time run ethnic/exotic game or something like this, use different coloured contact lenses such green or light brown etc and say you are middle Eastern or Mediterranean or at least mixed etc

3. Get some sleep


----------



## Kingkellz (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> - She said that the 6'7'' guy was hot just cause his height, even with an average face if ur that tall u will do well with girls





Amnesia said:


> - She mentions that she really liked the scruff look in the pics rather than how I was on the date (I was clean shaven on this date. So far all 4 girls in the last week I have banged say they have a preference for scruff)


Brutal height and stubble pill

But of course muh "height doesn't matter bro iTs All aBouT FaCe"
Muh "facial hair is cope for ugly and fat ppl bro"


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

wristcel said:


> how do your date conversations go? You must be more NT than you let on? (I know people who always go on dates and go home empty handed, presumably from being too aspie, although maybe your just so so so so handsome to them that they allow your aspiness/inability to hold a convo etc?)
> I've only ever slayed from cold approach on drunk teenagers (getting them high and drunk so that they let me bang them basically and it takes me hundreds of approaches for 1 lay) so have never had a date and don't think i'd know what to say lol



I am pretty charismatic 1 on 1, always have been able to be good at 1 on 1 interactions with men or women. It's when there are groups of people and they start talking about mainstream topics, music, references and I don't follow any of it I never can contribute much to conversations.


----------



## the next o'pry (Sep 24, 2020)

@Amnesia what are you thoughts about stroke? Is your stroke game good or do you think is all about dick size?


----------



## wristcel (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am pretty charismatic 1 on 1, always have been able to be good at 1 on 1 interactions with men or women. It's when there are groups of people and they start talking about mainstream topics, music, references and I don't follow any of it I never can contribute much to conversations.


maybe go into more details about that stuff in your next slay
(although i'm concerned maybe it's more a matter of you could be rocking on your chair not making eye contact and unable to speak and she'd still want to bang you lol)
I can't imagine you making convo and stuff from your posts here tbh lol
You say hi and just ask her about her job and what she does for fun and stuff and then she starts telling you how hot you are and then the sex just happens?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

*Addition:

I asked the last two girls I made threads about it they had an Only Fans account, they bot said no. However the girl from my OP DID say she considered stripping for money*


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

wristcel said:


> maybe go into more details about that stuff in your next slay
> (although i'm concerned maybe it's more a matter of you could be rocking on your chair not making eye contact and unable to speak and she'd still want to bang you lol)
> I can't imagine you making convo and stuff from your posts here tbh lol
> You say hi and just ask her about her job and what she does for fun and stuff and then she starts telling you how hot you are and then the sex just happens?



It's because I have had the same convo like 50 times with girls, it's all pre packaged. I tell the same jokes and such over and over when describing my childhood stories or a story about my time I lived in Vegas, etc. 

I am literally an actor when I interact with people.


----------



## MewingJBP (Sep 24, 2020)

the fuck mate no one is gonna read that


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 24, 2020)

I wonder what it would be like if these guys used tinder... if it would be an even better experience than you have right now by far or if not much difference (can’t appeal to every girl no matter what)


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Sep 24, 2020)

Insightful story but serious question. She found you on this website didn’t she? Why would you post about her on this site?


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2020)

btw mnesie , do u remove chest heir? or eny heir on ur body in generel ?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> btw mnesie , do u remove chest heir? or eny heir on ur body in generel ?


no i naturally have no chest hair. my arm and leg hair is mostly blonde. I shave the hair from my belly button down to the rest of my pubic hair. I trim short my pubic hair with an electric trimmer


----------



## wristcel (Sep 24, 2020)

abmonger said:


> View attachment 690598
> View attachment 690599
> View attachment 690601
> 
> I wonder what it would be like if these guys used tinder... if it would be an even better experience than you have right now by far or if not much difference (can’t appeal to every girl no matter what)


lol, imagine being the middle dude.
I'm curiuos. If he doesn't mind I might run some chadfish experiments on my hot neighbours to see if Amnesia could bang them? (girls here as fussy as fuck and tend to go for guys who look fairly different to amnesia form what i've seen on their facebooks adn stuff. Amnesia is more older American jock and these girls seem to go for badboy skinny, very young druggy type dudes lol)










both have already rejected me lol. I wanna see if 'Amnesia' can at least get them sending me nudes etc lol (i'll try tinder and maybe make an insta/facebook and dm them lol. Small town and they're both on there so i'll definitely 'find' them on tinder and swipe right)


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> no i naturally have no chest hair. my arm and leg hair is mostly blonde. I shave the hair from my belly button down to the rest of my pubic hair. I trim short my pubic hair with an electric trimmer


if u hed bleck leg heir would u sheve it too? or no


----------



## nastynas (Sep 24, 2020)

idk why people get mad etc at you because of these threads, you are literally bodyfatpill came into life (he self claims it, started slaying after being %12 bf, even AFTER his surgeries) and lifefuel for guys with solid looksmaxing bases, so thanks for lifefuel and motivation to dick all these hoes down to sleep.


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I bring up that 6'7'' player again and ask her if his height is attractive to women and she replies "of course." She makes a comment about if a guy is THAT tall that its hard for them to be unattractive no matter their face.


lifefuel. @cocainecowboy managed to fuck her before u


----------



## randomuser2407 (Sep 24, 2020)

This proves what I have been thinking for a while. Like you I had a baby face at 20, and I still do at 22, but that means that when I will be in my late 20s and early 30s, I will look as good as I should have looked at 20 years old. The biggest change in your face isn't because of the surgeries that you did, but because you look older at 32 than at 20 because you are 12 years older. Most guys who are 32 look a lot older than you, that means that guys who have a baby face like me, will actually look better when they are older. The main benefit of this is that it gives you a lot of time to build a muscular ripped physique which can be done in 3 years anyways, while if I had looked 20 at 20, my prime would suck because I wouldn't have had time to build muscle before turning 20.


The biggest downside with such genetics however is that your prime comes when you are older, and you constantly have to date women who are much younger than yourself but that can also be a benefit at the same time, depending on how you look at it.


----------



## Tony (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> She says guys who take a pic with their dog as a first pic on TInder are losers.


----------



## mulattomaxxer (Sep 24, 2020)

Brutal Tradthot pill aswell. She was raised in a Christian household JFL bro. Ur posts are good but also suifuel at the same time. Get me off this planet ASAP.


----------



## Greecgawd (Sep 24, 2020)

Is this pic morphed, filtered, pixelated or edited in any way? Or is it untouched


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Sep 24, 2020)

Are you releasing your stories for Kindle?

I would read them at the beach when i'm on my incel holidays


----------



## TITUS (Sep 24, 2020)

Really brave for eating her out on her period. Women tend to enjoy the sex more while on period.
How much did your surgeries cost? What did you do to your nose? It looks thinner. You did ascend big time, you got that jaw from HA fillers?

Shes going to find this post probably, eventually.


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I doggy style her and am facing the mirror watching myself doggy her and strike the Patrick Bateman pose. flex my bicep and run my hands thru my hair. I did it for the reps


Lol’d at this part


----------



## JizzFarmer (Sep 24, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 690208
> View attachment 690209
> View attachment 690210
> View attachment 690211
> ...


----------



## ratdick77 (Sep 24, 2020)

I think you would be chilling if you ll'd to about 5'11. How did you have the money for your first surgeries?


----------



## Lars (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia please mi boy


Tony said:


> View attachment 690666


fkn tony


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

TITUS said:


> Really brave for eating her out on her period. Women tend to enjoy the sex more while on period.
> How much did your surgeries cost? What did you do to your nose? It looks thinner. You did ascend big time, you got that jaw from HA fillers?
> 
> Shes going to find this post probably, eventually.



I have no inhibitions with sex anymore. I eat out and fuck girls in the asshole no condom first time meeting them. But no STDs ever still. 

Yea my nose is thinner cause I got rhino, no jaw fillers, just chin fillers. I'm 18 in that before pic, maybe my jaw was stil growing or maybe cause my neck got thicker thru working it out it makes my jaw look wider?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

Greecgawd said:


> Is this pic morphed, filtered, pixelated or edited in any way? Or is it untouched




Neither of those pics are edited in any way 


I'm 18 on the left (pre surgeries) and 31 on the right


----------



## Jagged0 (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Neither of those pics are edited in any way
> 
> 
> I'm 18 on the left (pre surgeries) and 31 on the right


what bf were you in the before and after?


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 24, 2020)

Jagged0 said:


> what bf were you in the before and after?



Prob roughly the same.

If I am using this chart as a reference then probably I am 16/17%


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Sep 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah this is why this will probably be my last Tinder Adventure thread


bruh keep making them just use different pics or change the size/ mirror them so they cant be reverse searched jfl


----------



## loksr (Sep 25, 2020)

Ioan said:


> Those threads are very insightful tbh. It's also brutal that at just 5'1 she still wants 6ft plus dudes.






turkproducer said:


> can’t accept heightpill this 5’1 girl only wants 6’0
> men😂
> 
> @Amnesia how the fuck do you get away with wearing 4 inch lifts



You guys realize the really short girls are generally MORE obsessed with height, right? Has no one told you that fact yet?


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 25, 2020)

loksr said:


> You guys realize the really short girls are generally MORE obsessed with height, right? Has no one told you that fact yet?


you’re probably right, but it still hurts. i’m 5’9 and have fucked women all the way from 5’1 to 5’8 and it still hurts that i’ll never be their number one choice due to my height 

some even made comments on it


----------



## Selfahate (Sep 25, 2020)

High effort thread bro this is what separates looksmaxx form other incel sites u can get real life black pill form chads themselves and catfish


----------



## Selfahate (Sep 25, 2020)

loksr said:


> You guys realize the really short girls are generally MORE obsessed with height, right? Has no one told you that fact yet?


Cope sub8 is death


----------



## loksr (Sep 25, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> you’re probably right, but it still hurts. i’m 5’9 and have fucked women all the way from 5’1 to 5’8 and it still hurts that i’ll never be their number one choice due to my height
> 
> some even made comments on it


Nobody is anybody’s number one choice. There’s always a chaddier chad.

5’9” is fine, and the proof is that you’re still fucking these girls. Think about it this way, if you were 5’3” you’d probably be a virgin right now, let’s keep it in perspective.

I’m not “probably right,” I’m just right. Everybody knows super short girls go for super tall guys, so much so that it’s a meme at this point. They have a domination fetish cause they’ve gone through life being so tiny, whereas average height girls are just neutral about it. See the shit she said at the beginning about being kidnapped and put in a pocket? Yeah, that’s her fetish.


----------



## loksr (Sep 25, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Cope sub8 is death


Did you respond to the wrong post?


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 25, 2020)

loksr said:


> Nobody is anybody’s number one choice. There’s always a chaddier chad.
> 
> 5’9” is fine, and the proof is that you’re still fucking these girls. Think about it this way, if you were 5’3” you’d probably be a virgin right now, let’s keep it in perspective.
> 
> I’m not “probably right,” I’m just right. Everybody knows super short girls go for super tall guys, so much so that it’s a meme at this point. They have a domination fetish cause they’ve gone through life being so tiny, whereas average height girls are just neutral about it. See the shit she said at the beginning about being kidnapped and put in a pocket? Yeah, that’s her fetish.


yes smaller women probably have a height fetish but it doesn’t mean 5’9 is fine, it’s obviously not tragic but i need LL and multiple surgeries to be satisfied


----------



## Selfahate (Sep 25, 2020)

loksr said:


> Did you respond to the wrong post?


 how dare u tag me graycel filth


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 25, 2020)

loksr said:


> Nobody is anybody’s number one choice. There’s always a chaddier chad.
> 
> 5’9” is fine, and the proof is that you’re still fucking these girls. Think about it this way, if you were 5’3” you’d probably be a virgin right now, let’s keep it in perspective.
> 
> I’m not “probably right,” I’m just right. Everybody knows super short girls go for super tall guys, so much so that it’s a meme at this point. They have a domination fetish cause they’ve gone through life being so tiny, whereas average height girls are just neutral about it. See the shit she said at the beginning about being kidnapped and put in a pocket? Yeah, that’s her fetish.


also she said it’s hard not to be attractive when you’re that tall, didn’t you read the post? even tho the guys a shit basketball player, the girl said all the girls at her university crush on him because he’s so tall


----------



## loksr (Sep 25, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> yes smaller women probably have a height fetish but it doesn’t mean 5’9 is fine, it’s obviously not tragic but i need LL and multiple surgeries to be satisfied





turkproducer said:


> also she said it’s hard not to be attractive when you’re that tall, didn’t you read the post? even tho the guys a shit basketball player, the girl said all the girls at her university crush on him because he’s so tall


he’s high status and 6’7”, no shit. But you get the same or better results just from face + average height. Also she’s a FETISHIST no shit she’s crushing on him regardless of his face. (Not even mentioning the fact that girls think high tier normies are “average” and thus there’s a very good chance the guy has face on top of both of those things.)


----------



## loksr (Sep 25, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> how dare u tag me graycel filth


Did you respond to the wrong post?


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 25, 2020)

loksr said:


> he’s high status and 6’7”, no shit. But you get the same or better results just from face + average height. Also she’s a FETISHIST no shit she’s crushing on him regardless of his face. (Not even mentioning the fact that girls think high tier normies are “average” and thus there’s a very good chance the guy has face on top of both of those things.)


well i still struggle because both my face and height are just about acceptable, but only if i have everything on point (NT, clothes) etc

fuck my life


----------



## loksr (Sep 25, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> well i still struggle because both my face and height are just about acceptable, but only if i have everything on point (NT, clothes) etc
> 
> fuck my life


Get your face above acceptable and you’ll slay like you want to, without having to cripple yourself with LL.


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 25, 2020)

loksr said:


> Get your face above acceptable and you’ll slay like you want to, without having to cripple yourself with LL.


yeah it’s as easy as that lol

i just need genio, infraorbital implants, fillers and buccall fat removal

just give me 30k bro


----------



## loksr (Sep 25, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> yeah it’s as easy as that lol
> 
> i just need genio, infraorbital implants, fillers and buccall fat removal
> 
> just give me 30k bro


Better than being a cripple for a few inches of cope


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 25, 2020)

loksr said:


> Better than being a cripple for a few inches of cope


that’s cap you can get LL and have 90% of functionality if you do it right 

so no bullshit doctor, training your joints before and after and the correct therapy 

i can be 6’1 after which is miles of difference


----------



## Deleted member 7173 (Sep 25, 2020)

Too many blackpills, I can't handle it. Me, as a sub-5 male, will never have this. No girl would ever let me fuck them in her period. Fuck this shit I can't take it anymore. I guarantee Amnesia had caused multiple suicides. Just fuck this shit


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Sep 25, 2020)

She actually looks pretty cute, I was expecting her to look a lot worse lol.

Can I ask, why would you bother having a girlfriend if you continue to sleep with chicks on the side? And why do you have to lie about being a male stripper? 

Maybe I'm just a judgemental cunt, but that part kind of makes my stomach cringe...


----------



## lutte (Sep 25, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> Too many blackpills, I can't handle it. Me, as a sub-5 male, will never have this. No girl would ever let me fuck them in her period. Fuck this shit I can't take it anymore. I guarantee Amnesia had caused multiple suicides. Just fuck this shit


Cope with hookers


----------



## wristcel (Sep 25, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> I guarantee Amnesia had caused multiple suicides


haha, he's probably pushed 1 or 2 people over the edge into legit deep suicidal depression who wish they could be him for just a day lol


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 25, 2020)

Fkin same man this shit is suifuel and looksmax fuel for me, ima get surgeries asap as soon as i get outta uni


Gunnersup said:


> Too many blackpills, I can't handle it. Me, as a sub-5 male, will never have this. No girl would ever let me fuck them in her period. Fuck this shit I can't take it anymore. I guarantee Amnesia had caused multiple suicides. Just fuck this shit


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Sep 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Neither of those pics are edited in any way
> 
> 
> I'm 18 on the left (pre surgeries) and 31 on the right




Fascinating field report OP.
Quickly just before I rope, how do you fare in public settings? How often do you get approached or get massive iois?


----------



## Renaissance.Chad (Sep 25, 2020)

I got hard reading all of this.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Sep 25, 2020)

Your all time favourite show- Tinder adventures of Amnesia coming to looksmax.me don't miss it stay tuned


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 25, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> She actually looks pretty cute, I was expecting her to look a lot worse lol.
> 
> Can I ask, why would you bother having a girlfriend if you continue to sleep with chicks on the side? And why do you have to lie about being a male stripper?
> 
> Maybe I'm just a judgemental cunt, but that part kind of makes my stomach cringe...





Its not about having to lie. I tell girls that as a way to turn them on, it works every time I tell a girl I was a former stripper they get horny. Plus its a huge validation boost when they tell me that "oh wow I'm not surprised when u look as good as u do."



NorwoodStyle said:


> Fascinating field report OP.
> Quickly just before I rope, how do you fare in public settings? How often do you get approached or get massive iois?



At least half the time I go out to a bar or club for the night I will get directly approached and told to my face I am good looking or hot or whatever. I could get laid every time I go out to a bar or club (they might not all be 10/10's but they would all be not fat above average looking girls)


Even in normal daytime settings occasionally I have a woman come u to me and tell me I am good looking, or ask how old I am, or some random compliment about my shirt or that I have "good style."


----------



## wristcel (Sep 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Its not about having to lie. I tell girls that as a way to turn them on, it works every time I tell a girl I was a former stripper they get horny. Plus its a huge validation boost when they tell me that "oh wow I'm not surprised when u look as good as u do."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a life!!"! enjoy it lol
i'm still wagecelling to get lots of surgeries rhino, chin and jaw to get a jaw like yours, hair transplant and a few other things, but i'm oldcel so gonna be like 100 before I get it all done


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Sep 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Its not about having to lie. I tell girls that as a way to turn them on, it works every time I tell a girl I was a former stripper they get horny. Plus its a huge validation boost when they tell me that "oh wow I'm not surprised when u look as good as u do."


Hmm I guess so man, but just be careful with this lifestyle - it can quickly turn from hedonistic to self-destructive. And look how far you've come, you shouldn't be reliant on other people's opinion to validate your self-worth.

I don't know man. It just seems like you're filling an internal never-ending void with external things. With the sweet, comes the sour...

Just be careful.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 25, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> Hmm I guess so man, but just be careful with this lifestyle - it can quickly turn from hedonistic to self-destructive. And look how far you've come, you shouldn't be reliant on other people's opinion to validate your self-worth.
> 
> I don't know man. It just seems like you're filling an internal never-ending void with external things. With the sweet, comes the sour...
> 
> Just be careful.


----------



## oldcell (Sep 25, 2020)

Actually useful thread
Also confirmed that most females are the same


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 25, 2020)

oldcell said:


> Actually useful thread
> Also confirmed that most females are the same



I clean shaved on the last 4 dates and all 4 girls said they liked the longish stubble I had in my pics over clean shaven. And these girls were all between 18-21

I tried to tag u in one of the threads when I made that point


----------



## Enfant terrible (Sep 25, 2020)

Writing this novels about your slays in such detail on this forum is weird as fuck.


----------



## oldcell (Sep 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I clean shaved on the last 4 dates and all 4 girls said they liked the longish stubble I had in my pics over clean shaven. And these girls were all between 18-21
> 
> I tried to tag u in one of the threads when I made that point



How long was your long stubble? 
Being oldcell is a myth , your as as old as hairline and skin
Only u need to fraud tinder age, becasue most of them will not see you, they have filter up to 30 max or so


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 25, 2020)

oldcell said:


> How long was your long stubble?
> Being oldcell is a myth , your as as old as hairline and skin
> Only u need to fraud tinder age, becasue most of them will not see you, they have filter up to 30 max or so



They specifically said they likd the stubbled look in my pics. I mean the main pic everyone knows of me in a hat and hoodie in the car.

That length is like 12-14 days after a clean shave


----------



## Selfahate (Sep 25, 2020)

loksr said:


> Did you respond to the wrong post?


Die filth


----------



## Deleted member 1212 (Sep 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***
> 
> 
> A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this
> ...


how much did all your surgeries cost in total??


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 25, 2020)

did you have buccal fat removal surgery? those hollow cheeks don‘t look natural considering your bodyfat isn‘t extremely low


----------



## Mysticcc (Sep 25, 2020)

if not larp, this is the living proof that you can get laid even having insane autism levels only because of looks jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Sep 25, 2020)

Mysticcc said:


> if not larp, this is the living proof that you can get laid even having insane autism levels only because of looks jfl


tbh once they are at his place he's super smooth in his approach, not too pushy, leaves them the time they need to feel comfortable, not pussying out when it matters.


----------



## Mysticcc (Sep 25, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> tbh once they are at his place he's super smooth in his approach, not too pushy, leaves them the time they need to feel comfortable, not pussying out when it matters.


the messages on tinder and the picture holding that paper with her name are pure autism


----------



## chadison (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks for taking the time to write all this up. It's a daily dose of blackpill for me and also helps solidify red/blackpill concepts that I can use. Also lifefuel for me since I'm exactly your height (5 9.5 midday) and I thought I was a manlet. Liftfraud like my life depends on it.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 25, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> tbh once they are at his place he's super smooth in his approach, not too pushy, leaves them the time they need to feel comfortable, not pussying out when it matters.



I will talk with them for over an hour sitting on the complete opposite side of the couch as far as I can, no touching. I don't want to seem like some desperate low value guy who is trying to fuck as soon as they get in the door. I want them to feel completely comfortable and even start to get insecure that I MIGHT NOT be into THEM bc I am not acting like a typical dbag tryna fuck in the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 25, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> did you have buccal fat removal surgery? those hollow cheeks don‘t look natural considering your bodyfat isn‘t extremely low



I am taking those pics in IDEAL lighting to show off hollow cheeks. Completely dark background and the only source of light is directly in front of me funneled by the doorway

But no I havent had any buccal fat surgery. My brother also has crazy hollow cheeks too


----------



## Vvvvxxxx (Sep 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I don't want to seem like some desperate low value guy who is trying to fuck as soon as they get in the door.



A girl from tinder told me how she didn’t fuck a dude cuz the first thing he said to her was “I’m just trying to fuck”. And she complained about how I talked to her for too long before making a move. She thought I didn’t wanna fuck her. So your strategy is ideal.


----------



## fogdart (Sep 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I am taking those pics in IDEAL lighting to show off hollow cheeks. Completely dark background and the only source of light is directly in front of me funneled by the doorway
> 
> But no I havent had any buccal fat surgery. My brother also has crazy hollow cheeks too


Let’s see a pic of your brother or it’s larp. This model brother of yours


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 25, 2020)

fogdart said:


> Let’s see a pic of your brother or it’s larp. This model brother of yours


At least 50 PSL users have seen him in PMs theyve all agreed hes really gl


----------



## fogdart (Sep 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At least 50 PSL users have seen him in PMs theyve all agreed hes really gl


PM I won’t doxx. @Vvvvxxxx can vouch


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 25, 2020)

I find that with girls that short at 5'1 (max 5'4) I, being 5'11, can fraud 6'1 and they have never called me out on it or even questioned it.


----------



## gymcelalpha (Sep 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At least 50 PSL users have seen him in PMs theyve all agreed hes really gl


Also pm me I want to see what your brother looks like.


----------



## Sasaz2 (Sep 25, 2020)

Thanks, @Amnesia for your story, sounded very cold like Patrick Bateman lol, do you like American Psycho?

I have a few questions for you

Were you Nt before you looksmax at 20?
If not how did you become Nt? chemical help(Caffeine, alcool, phenibut, drugs)?

Does the Cialis improve a lot your dick size and sexual performance? No side effects with moderate use?
Did she compliment you on your dick?

I tried 2 inches insoles but they changed the way I walked and hurts my knees and ankles, do they changed the way you walked when you used them for the first time?
If yes how did you manage to back to a normal walk? Did you experience any dolor in your ankle and knees?
Do you have short legs so the proportions don t look weird with the elevator shoes on or do you have super long legs with them?
Did you try to flirt with and without elevator shoes to compare your successes? If yes is there a lot of difference between the 6'1 you and the 5'9 you?

Did you do something for facial hair?
When they were good enough to keep a stubble?
Do you notice a big difference in success clean-shaven and with stubble?

Could you ask next time what girls think about frauding and looksmaxing (hairpieces, elevator shoes, steroids, etc)?

Does the chin filler give massive improvement to your looks?
How many times you did it and how long time you need before renew it?

Is being Nt necessary or not for your looks level to slay?


----------



## fogdart (Sep 25, 2020)

Sasaz2 said:


> Thanks, @Amnesia for your story, sounded very cold like Patrick Bateman lol, do you like American Psycho?
> 
> I have a few questions for you
> 
> ...


He has answered all those questions just go through his post history


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 25, 2020)

fogdart said:


> He has answered all those questions just go through his post history


i should Prob just create an AMA thread for future references so I can just lead ppl to it


----------



## Deleted member 7560 (Sep 25, 2020)

As a Chad how much effort do you have to put in to get your looksmatch (stacy)?

I'm presuming you cant pump and dump, but is it possible to FWB her?

Or do you have to LTR?


----------



## fogdart (Sep 25, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> i should Prob just create an AMA thread for future references so I can just lead ppl to it


Yeah exactly create FAQs with answers so that you can link people to that.


----------



## Subhuman trash (Sep 25, 2020)

Gunnersup said:


> Too many blackpills, I can't handle it. Me, as a sub-5 male, will never have this. No girl would ever let me fuck them in her period. Fuck this shit I can't take it anymore. I guarantee Amnesia had caused multiple suicides. Just fuck this shit


TBH


----------



## St. Wristcel (Sep 25, 2020)

It is over.


----------



## Andros (Sep 25, 2020)

Last time I had sex was in January with a fat woman. It has traumatised me. Even if my situation is better than Incels, I still suffer. I only matches with subhumans and my pretty matches are only there to get instagram followers.

Life as a sub 5 psl is not worth living.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 25, 2020)

Fuck  its too brutal.


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 25, 2020)

Gigachad


----------



## wristcel (Sep 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> How GL is he?



I'll send you a pic of him if you want since i know you won't post it all over teh place lol
I don't know if you'll think he's handsome or not, but the reactions that he gets from girls here is just off the charts insane)
(he is 1 of 2 super slayer friends I have who have blackpilled me in person more than a stranger online ever could! hahha. Like, your threads make me a bit sad and naturall jealous, whereas when it's in person and you can smell the pussy on his fingers and see the crazy pics etc, you just want to curl up and die

But he actually barely slays as he has a really nice hot gf who he doesn't want to lose so he only cheats when he knows he can get away with it (remember, the UK is fucking tiny so he has to be more carfeul than you probably realise!)

But when we go out, he gets approached maybe 6 times per night or so, and can fuck any girl in the club lol. (he's the dude who banged like 12 hot teens in a week on a boys holliday)

The other slayer dude I won't post for 2 reasons. 1/he's like semi famous. NOt famous, but he has played professional sports. Not to mention that one of his most brutal storie I witness that took me about 3 weeks to recover from, is when he ass fucked a super super hot, slightly underage (15. 16 is legal here) girl who he'd met about 5 mins earlier at a bbq. She was my 10/10 lol


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 26, 2020)

wristcel said:


> I'll send you a pic of him if you want since i know you won't post it all over teh place lol
> I don't know if you'll think he's handsome or not, but the reactions that he gets from girls here is just off the charts insane)
> (he is 1 of 2 super slayer friends I have who have blackpilled me in person more than a stranger online ever could! hahha
> 
> ...


could u send me the pic too?


----------



## PYT (Sep 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Video games, junk food, and porn over the last 6 days would have been way more fun than exhausting myself by fucking all these women and going trough these dates.
> 
> The validation I have received though in the last 6 days has been an unreal high. Both from this forum members and the women complimenting me in person


do you eat junk food a lot? like pizza and shit? what is junk food to you


----------



## Perma Virgin 666 (Sep 26, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Yeah this is why this will probably be my last Tinder Adventure thread



nah keep delivering, we are already hooked. honestly tho shes obviously obsessed over you so shes probly busy rn reading your posts. but who cares really - whats she gonna do. if she wanted to post your doxx, she wouldve done it already.


----------



## volslayer187 (Sep 27, 2020)

What shoes do you wear to be able to fraud 4"? With with chuck taylors I can't fraud over 1.5" without it being very obvious/uncomfortable


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Sep 28, 2020)

yo bro since you height fraud to 6' 1" how do you exactly keep your height when fucking these foids tbhngl

do you just fuck with shoes on LOL


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Sep 28, 2020)

volslayer187 said:


> What shoes do you wear to be able to fraud 4"? With with chuck taylors I can't fraud over 1.5" without it being very obvious/uncomfortable











Elevator Shoes - Height-Increasing Styles - TallMenShoes.com


Elevator shoes for men offer up to five inches in added height and extra confidence with discreet construction and head-turning style, from sneakers to Oxfords.




www.tallmenshoes.com


----------



## StressShady (Sep 28, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> ****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***
> 
> 
> A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this
> ...


4 girls in 6 days,

Chad


----------



## BrazilianLooksmaxxer (Sep 29, 2020)

wristcel said:


> I'll send you a pic of him if you want since i know you won't post it all over teh place lol
> I don't know if you'll think he's handsome or not, but the reactions that he gets from girls here is just off the charts insane)
> (he is 1 of 2 super slayer friends I have who have blackpilled me in person more than a stranger online ever could! hahha. Like, your threads make me a bit sad and naturall jealous, whereas when it's in person and you can smell the pussy on his fingers and see the crazy pics etc, you just want to curl up and die
> 
> ...


could u send me the pic too?


----------



## MewingJBP (Oct 15, 2020)

brutal female neuroticism pill, why do women think every guy is out there to rape and kill them JFL


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 15, 2020)

MewingJBP said:


> brutal female neuroticism pill, why do women think every guy is out there to rape and kill them JFL


they all say that stuff. Are they just brainwashed that we live in a society where every male is a dangerous secret serial killer?


----------



## ChestBrah (Jan 27, 2021)

repped


op has delivered


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 20, 2021)

got a boner reading


----------



## one job away (Jun 27, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> ****The purpose of this thread is not to brag***
> 
> 
> A brief description of who I am in the spoiler tag right below this
> ...


Smoooooooth af jfl. Your pics got stolen that’s why no social media holy shit. Justifying being on PSL AND not being NT enough for social media in one line holy shit. Strong play on this one


----------



## Anchor_Ship (Apr 24, 2022)

never change bro


----------

